# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  Messages not showing up - titles only

## awerby

When I click on the header, I see the title and who made the posting, but no actual messages. I'm using Chrome (which always worked before.

----------


## Eddie

Can you post a screenshot?

Anyone else having this issue?

----------


## awerby

Sorry, Eddie - if that was addressed to me I couldn't read it, using either Chrome or Firefox. But the ads are working great...

AWeddie.jpg

----------


## printbus

Based on some observations here...

Awerby - try widening the browser pane and see if that helps.  

Eddie - what seems to be happening is that there is a problem in how the first and last post shown on a page are adjusted as the browser pane is reduced. I could reproduce AW's issue by narrowing my Firefox browser window.  The first and last posts shrink down to only showing one character width far sooner than they should.  Posts in-between the first and last on a page seem to resize properly.

EDIT: Actually, you can see the symptom of the issue on any page - the first and posts have far more white space on the right side than the posts in-between.

----------


## printbus

Adding another post so that my prior post isn't the first or last on the page.  This should improve the odds that AW can read it.

----------


## awerby

Printbus' remarks are spot on; I can see his post of the 23rd, but not the one from the 24th, or the first post in this thread. (Widening the browser window helps a little, but there's a limit to how wide it can go).  Until this problem gets fixed, this forum is essentially useless; I'll keep checking in occasionally, but you won't be hearing from me - or many of us, I'm afraid - until you do something about it. 

Andrew Werby
www.computersculpture.com

----------


## printbus

I ran into another aspect of this issue that I find quite annoying. If you edit one of your posts that happens to be the first or last displayed on a page, you are also presented with a significantly narrower edit window.

----------


## Todd-67

This problem came up about a month ago and seems to be related to my android devices. It does make the board useless from those devices.

----------


## awerby

Following a helpful suggestion from Printbus, I closed the "Sponsors" panel on the right of the screen, which improved things considerably. Maybe it will help with the android.

----------


## Todd-67

I think the problem is the sell out of the site for advertising.

----------


## printbus

Here's my full disclosure of what I know. 

The problem first noted by Awerby is driven by advertising space that is now allocated in the first and last posts displayed on every page of 3dprintboard content. This became apparent in studying the page source for what we see as users. Once that was determined, I realized that small click-bait type ads do sometimes appear as insertions in those first and last posts, at least viewed on my Android phone with Chrome as the browser.  

Fine.  Some form of revenue has to pay the bills. I think we can all understand that.  But here's what I think is the *real* rub.  Somewhere in the management flow of 3DR Holdings LLC through the site admins, 3dprintboard seems to be losing it's ability to provide viable content to its users. Here we have legitimate, 2-year and 3-year users indicating that 3dprintboard has become useless to them for viewing core content, and we know it is because space allocated to advertising leaves no room for the core content on some devices.  In what realm does this make sense?

The problem with the first and last entries on a page is aggravated by browser space lost to the right sidebar, which seems to be taking up more and more width over time.  The right sidebar is what contains categories such as sponsor ads, hot topics, links back to 3dprint, etc.  

Until the allocation to advertising gets resized or removed from the first/last page entries, until the option to disable to right sidebar gets removed, or until this post gets purged from the system, users struggling with the loss of content in first and last posts on their devices can disable the right sidebar column through clicking the small arrow brackets at the top of the sidebar.  Unfortunately, the brackets may be partially hidden from view due to the current uppermost sponsor ad being a bit oversized, but you can still click on the arrow brackets if you know they are there.

----------


## curious aardvark

well the right sidebar is optional. Mine's currently shut down. 

That said I don't use a smart phone and on my tablet I always use the 'desktop' setting for websites. So not had any issues. 

What i do find annoying is the socail media bar, it does have a 'piss off' arrow, but has started popping back by itself. 

I have tried to explain that you get more forum members by supplying a web environment that's easy to use and not obviously begging for money. 
It's the standard law of diminishing returns. You will always make more money by 'charging' a small amount to a large number of people, than by trying to squeeze a lot of money from a small amount of people_ (carbon will learn this fairly soon I think)_. 
Plus the more active members a forum has, the more it will attract. 

But as the bible says (probably) 'some fell on stony ground'.


Ah back on windows 7 and the adverts inserted into the actual posts have started showing up. What is annoying is that it's forcing the text to be reformatted into very narrow columns - even on posts without adverts. 
Wonder of this is a java script - because my xp machine is on an old version of java and I don't have this problem on it. Whereas the windows 7 machines have up to date java and annoyingly narrow columns. 

At the end of the day all this is just going to deter new forum members and drive away existing ones.

----------


## Gilligan8

iPad (Mercury app) sucks as well.

changing the display mode on the site is helping... But it's quite frustrating, and given how many only use tablets these days... Not a wise move.

----------


## congnt2510

thanks you for share

----------

